# Genie Mini Client Media Share



## BlackDogX (Aug 3, 2012)

Has anyone been able to get video to play on their Genie Mini Client? I can play videos via Media Share on the Genie and a HD-DVR (HR21-100) that are both hooked up to my network, but when I try and play video on the Mini Client all I get is a black screen. 

I have transcoded the video to MPEG2 video and audio formats (See MediaInfo below). Is there a different format, codec or bitrate for the client? 




Format : MPEG-PS
File size : 346 MiB
Duration : 23mn 33s
Overall bit rate : 2 052 Kbps
Video
ID : 224 (0xE0)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Default
Format settings, GOP : M=3, N=15
Duration : 23mn 33s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 1 755 Kbps
Nominal bit rate : 3 500 Kbps
Width : 720 pixels
Height : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Standard : NTSC
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Progressive
Compression mode : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.169
Stream size : 296 MiB (86%)

Audio
ID : 192 (0xC0)
Format : MPEG Audio
Format version : Version 1
Format profile : Layer 2
Duration : 23mn 33s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 256 Kbps
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode : Lossy
Delay relative to video : -58ms
Stream size : 43.1 MiB (12%)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The answers you get here will very likely be similar to the answers you got on the DIRECTV forum.

A media server with transcode capability is pretty much required.


----------



## kklier (Dec 19, 2007)

Mine works just fine through my PlayOn server


----------

